

Running App RunKeeper Pro Looks Beyond Running And Apps - merrick
http://gigaom.com/2011/02/04/running-app-runkeeper-pro-looks-beyond-running-and-apps/

======
merrick
"Jacobs said RunKeeper is poised to hit 5 million users this month, compared
to 2 million at the start of the year. After a big spike of one million
downloads in the first week of January, new users are still up five times
since going free. Interestingly, RunKeeper’s premium $20-a-year Elite service,
has also seen a three times increase in purchases, though Jacobs said that,
overall, the company is seeing less immediate revenue than prior to the
switch."

